# new layout so far



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

OK, so I have about 6 hours in this so far....... this is the first track I have ever built 2 , 22 radius and 2, 18 radius.. I will only have like 3-4 cars on this track.. it will run continuosly as a display..... The only thing I see right now. is the very steep down grade on the last turn.... the train will be going down hill at this point..... I will continue to tweek this to get a better graduation.... I have raised 1" every 32" ....... Train GODS please look this over and tell me your thoughts... Thank You Cope... please keep in mind.. I am a rookie


----------



## rhenry (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not a train god but I do think it looks nice and will look even better finished!


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

*video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fImpKV0f9mc here is the video..... The train did fall of the track on a derail and hit the concrete.. OUCH!!!!! but only a few pieces broke.... I glued them back together... so I have some work to do...... Have some issues with the connectors of the track pieces.. on the curve with theflex track.... does not make a smooth curve... might have to re-think some of those flex curve parts


----------

